# audio .DAT files



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm not 100% sure if this should go here but I'm sure you guys know something about this.  

I was asked to get some recorded music off a SD card from the music department at school and put it on a USB for them. I plug in the SD card and it turns out all the audio files are .DAT files, it played fine from the machine we recorded it from is there any way I could convert it to WMA or Mp3? heres some that I hosted so you guys could try some stuff 
http://www.mediafire.com/?8fcejekamdb6fao,cor4ros31ycyx43,3n834fk175na15j
Thanks in advance


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.vsplanet.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=12407&fpart=1

I tried that on one of your files.  It didn't error but there really wasn't any sound in the output RIFF WAVE file either.

The software that created it is your best chance at being able to play it back/convert it.  It looks proprietary to me with the header "RDAC" which likely means something Digital to Analog Converter.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 21, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> http://www.vsplanet.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=12407&fpart=1
> 
> I tried that on one of your files.  It didn't error but there really wasn't any sound in the output RIFF WAVE file either.
> 
> The software that created it is your best chance at being able to play it back/convert it.  It looks proprietary to me with the header "RDAC" which likely means something Digital to Analog Converter.



Hmm, It has audio outputs on it I could just play the songs and record them onto my laptop and do it like that. It would be awesome if I could just convert them so I don't have to waste a few hours rerecording them...


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 21, 2012)

ok, didnt work...

probably have to do it real time from the player...what is the original recorder?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 21, 2012)

1freedude said:


> ok, didnt work...
> 
> probably have to do it real time from the player...what is the original recorder?



The original recorder is a recorder that's probably from the 80s  I could just plug the card back in there then play it and record it through RCA to my laptop but there are like 130 files on there and rerecording them is gunna take so long lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2012)

Old tech, that's your best bet.  You gotta use the least common deniminator and in the case of audio, it's the analog audio itself.


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 21, 2012)

Roll up a big fatty and get to it

Get the model and such...


----------

